# Distortion of Behaviour on PerC



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I think a lot of people share certain characteristics of themselves to certain people in certain environments (and I think a decent deal of that is unintentional). It's mainly an environmental and social thing. If there's anything I feel I may force on here, it's extroversion. I spend about as much time inside my mind as I do with other extroverted activity.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

atypeofuser said:


> I think a lot of people share certain characteristics of themselves to certain people in certain environments (and I think a decent deal of that is unintentional). It's mainly an environmental and social thing. If there's anything I feel I may force on here, it's extroversion. I spend about as much time inside my mind as I do with other extroverted activity.


You should see how many of these people have changed type too (so, I'm skeptical about your declaration). I've seen certain F types go to T types, and their behavior is largely the same, none-the-less. But then, I've seen some T types change to F types, and their behavior changes too. I think the latter comes from some "Ts" around here believing that emotionalism is F (actually, this would probably reflect lower-level F functioning, probably of the inferior variety), so then, when they obviously recognize their F side, they think they are Fs. As for the former observation, I assume that F types just have a harder time pretending to be T types, since the T functions are more defined than the F functions in how they define (technical vs. evaluative).


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

DETERMINANT said:


> Do we behave differently on PerC, because we know that having disclosed our personality types entitles us to act 'more naturally' (with less self-monitoring)?
> 
> One common pattern I have noticed among ENTPs online, especially younger, is that they often seem to try and live up to the expectations for an ENTP - a tendency for ENTPs to exaggerate their confidence, wit or directness, is overrepresented on the internet in comparison to real life.
> Likewise, it seems that those of other personality types are also easier to 'diagnose' by simple observation of their more accentuated mannerisms online.
> ...



Hi there,

My behavior when communicating by text is vastly different to my behavior in person or verbally.
I am able to research whilst typing words on a forum or while instant messaging. It's quite healthy for me actually.

My behavior in person is different for a particular reason which I was actually able to express/explain to someone verbally a while ago.
If you imagine myself as an INTJ being a Radio. Now imagine other people as Radios. Everyone emits these... radio waves...
When I am with one person I am able to tune into their frequency with great strength and clarity. When I am with many people I am unable to tune into a radio signal because the air is saturated with waves so essentially I am jammed.

How this translates in terms of actions and behavior:
- On forums I can think with precision and clarity and my personality tends to show this.
- Face to face with a singular person is fine for me and I am able to articulate myself very well.
- Around many people I switch off and do not communicate unless engaged directly by one person.

There are exceptions and some side notes to these.
The first exception for large groups of people is that if ALL of their radio signals are tuned to MY frequency ie. a group is listening for my answer/output and nothing else then I am able to communicate just fine.
In face to face situations if I prefer to remain detached, I don't like making eye contact*, because if I am distracted or able to fidget (inferior Se) then I am able to utilize my other functions nicely and be both imaginary and excellent at explaining my ideas in very understandable language.

*unless I am being intimate with someone in which case verbal communication becomes redundant.

Also I noticed that you are judging/questioning yourself. What's the problem?


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> You should see how many of these people have changed type too (so, I'm skeptical about your declaration). I've seen certain F types go to T types, and their behavior is largely the same, none-the-less. But then, I've seen some T types change to F types, and their behavior changes too. I think the latter comes from some "Ts" around here believing that emotionalism is F (actually, this would probably reflect lower-level F functioning, probably of the inferior variety), so then, when they obviously recognize their F side, they think they are Fs. As for the former observation, I assume that F types just have a harder time pretending to be T types, since the T functions are more defined than the F functions in how they define (technical vs. evaluative).


I'm sure what you mention happens a lot out of the type sub-forums (and admittedly I'm a bit selective with reading in there vs. the outside ones), but from what I've noticed of them, the T subforums tend to frown upon the "emotionalism" thing (including essentially trolling when users show any of it) where the F subforums don't really criticize people for "thinking-like" behavior. I know what I said of the T forums at least happens frequently enough in xxTP subforums for it to be noticeable (save ESTP, but maybe I just don't visit frequently enough). It could be forced for just that they feel like they can show that part of them finally.

It's almost like in high school where there's jocks and a couple of 'em who are still rather alpha-male-ish have an alternate sexuality, but they don't explore much of that in them, but when they're able to come out a few or so years later or whatever, they bring out a different part of their attitude.

In my statement about conformity at sites I've seen, a lot of the music places don't just have people conforming on what's cool and uncool to like, but even their social and political views, etc.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

No I suppose it's just stereotypes getting to people's heads. I, for one, should learn to fully understand that personality typing is ultimately not going to help me everywhere.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Having recently been involved in an incident outside of my own type's subforum, I can see why some may prefer to stay in their own area, among friends who have common interests and bonds, even though that may be disruptive in terms of reinforcing stereotypes and such.

The forums are not very welcoming when you have a different opinion or you take a stand for something. Conflicts arise less when people share similar outlooks on life.

If you're a demi or asexual and you want to participate in any real capacity on the Relationships forum, for example, good luck with that. You're pretty much viewed as an alien, in much the same way as an F type is incorrectly viewed as "too emotional" on a T forum, or a T type is viewed as "too emotionless" on an F forum. In fact, you're much better off discussing relationship advice relating to demi or asexuality in almost any forum besides the one that's supposed to support it.  And that's just one of so many examples.

Funny how the only place most people around here can get along together is in the spam area, where nearly every post is meaningless jibber-jabber. Agree to disagree? What's that? It's less and less surprising to me as time goes on as to why niches are formed around here.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Having recently been involved in an incident outside of my own type's subforum, I can see why some may prefer to stay in their own area, among friends who have common interests and bonds, even though that may be disruptive in terms of reinforcing stereotypes and such.
> 
> The forums are not very welcoming when you have a different opinion or you take a stand for something. Conflicts arise less when people share similar outlooks on life.


I agree with this. The rare times I post in the NT forums for example, I get either ignored or bashed ruthlessly :laughing: As a result, I rarely ever venture outside the INFP forum, and if I do, it's usually the INFJ forum because my boyfriend is one. 

I never witnessed the demisexual problem you're having though. I'm a demisexual as well, and I don't experience any problems in the S&R forum discussions at all.. Maybe I just don't post that often? Idk.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> NT forum is basically angst, bred with the idea that it's super cool to be totally different. Rather than to accept society for what it is, and work on changing said society, they focus on creating their own and masturbate throughout the experience. "I'm different because I'm better, I'm better because I'm different, I'm not the same, I'm something more".
> 
> Bragging about a thought process is simply bragging about a novelty, it is irrelevant to one's mind. A process is simply a way to see, it has nothing to do with what you fill your mind with, or your insight. You are not special for being intuitive, and you are not special for being a thinker, shit happens. You do not feel more, you do not think more, and you do not see more. Escape to your hive-mind forum and have other people with similar dysfunction of type join in, and make you feel something of worth. Continue to pretend, and live in your bubble; an angsty, lonely, and ultimately useless place that you've made your home.
> 
> I find that personality forums can hinder a person extremely, they can encourage prejudice and they breed egos. Do not become your stereotype.


"Do not become your stereotype" should be in big letters on the homepage, for members to see EVERY.SINGLE.DAY. 

That was awesome.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> I agree with this. The rare times I post in the NT forums for example, I get either ignored or bashed ruthlessly :laughing: As a result, I rarely ever venture outside the INFP forum, and if I do, it's usually the INFJ forum because my boyfriend is one.


On a more positive note, a while back I had recieved a very warm welcome in the ENFP boards and they just let me in. It's not an entirely hopeless situation.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> I agree with this. The rare times I post in the NT forums for example, I get either ignored or bashed ruthlessly :laughing: As a result, I rarely ever venture outside the INFP forum, and if I do, it's usually the INFJ forum because my boyfriend is one.
> 
> I never witnessed the demisexual problem you're having though. I'm a demisexual as well, and I don't experience any problems in the S&R forum discussions at all.. Maybe I just don't post that often? Idk.


I feel like everytime I've mentioned I'm a demi, I have to then go into a lengthy discussion of what the hell that is. After that, I then have to end up defending myself from people insisting that "demis don't exist" or "you just haven't experienced life yet" or "you're just a prude", etc etc. I really get flak for being a demi INFJ, because, you know, who the hell would think an INFJ would want deep emotional and spiritual connections to others?

It'd be nice to just say, "I'm a demi" and be able to leave it at that. :dry: IMHO, there's a clear bias for the more sexual people in the S & R forums, when all forms of sexuality should be accepted. But, anyway. I don't mean to derail.

As far as the type subforums go, I feel most comfortable in the NF ones, but I guess that's to be expected for reasons already said. I hate that it's that way though. I've got T friends irl that I get along great with. Even T friends here on PerC. But God be on my side if I so much as breathe in T forums. :frustrating:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Owfin said:


> On a more positive note, a while back I had received a very warm welcome in the ENFP boards and they just let me in. It's not an entirely hopeless situation.


I may be biased, but I get the impression people tend to feel more unwelcome when visiting Thinkers rather than Feelers, not because Feelers have more feelings or any crap like that, but generally because Thinkers, specifically NTs, tend to be more biting and sarcastic, and more.. reclusive. 

An INTJ friend of mine (IRL) joined PerC recently and has been hanging around the INFP and ENFP forums exclusively. INFP's now joke around saying that my INTJ friend is now an adopted INFP. I don't think the opposite thing could ever happen in the NT forum if I were to post regularly there.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> As far as the type subforums go, I feel most comfortable in the NF ones, but I guess that's to be expected for reasons already said. I hate that it's that way though. I've got T friends irl that I get along great with. Even T friends here on PerC. But God be on my side if I so much as breathe in T forums. :frustrating:


I get along GREAT with my INTJ friend IRL, but over here.. I need someone to come with me, haha. I made a thread complimenting INTJ's once and I got bashed for 13+ pages because they apparently, do not like compliments they didn't earn :dry: 

That's really too bad about the demisexuality part.. Maybe you should just leave it out, I have a feeling your advice would be much appreciated in the S&R forum and I'd hate to see you stop posting :happy:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Owfin said:


> On a more positive note, a while back I had recieved a very warm welcome in the ENFP boards and they just let me in. It's not an entirely hopeless situation.


I think sub-section dynamics are very much a result of social dynamics "at that moment" as opposed to any kind of representative of the Type culture if you know what I mean. 

I've always found every single section of PerC highly hospitable [some more or less than others - but still extremely accomodating of all sorts of views and ideas that aren't gross negative generalizations of any kind]. 

It's not the overall culture that's inhospitable or makes discussions hard in any of the forums at all - it's a few individuals and isolated interactions that result in some people having a harder time getting along on these forums. As much as we would like to, we can't get along with everyone, and not everyone is going to be good for us either, nor are we going to be good/great for everyone - it's not how social systems work - it's not possible. 

Personally, I use my 'feelers' to recognize the people [based on how I've seen them interact with others as well as conduct themselves throughout PerC] I want to interact with and whom I would know that I would have a good chemistry with and then I simply keep a mental lock on them and interact with them exclusively. 

There's plenty of healthy members representing their types and I stick to talking to them and reading their posts only. Basically what I'm trying to say is that most often we choose for ourselves how our own forum experience is going to be.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Jawz

I do agree with you that not every individual on said forum is acting this way, and only a few are perpetuating the stereotype. My intention wasn't to generalize at all. Even following my unfortunate experience in the INTJ forum, I still managed to make a few NT friends, the few ones who were rather nice to me. Nine times out of ten though, the experience isn't very pleasant, so I sort of got habituated to not really taking chances in that aspect, haha. 

Funnily enough, the NT's that I encounter in other forums like the Spam one or the S&R one are usually pretty awesome.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I feel like everytime I've mentioned I'm a demi, I have to then go into a lengthy discussion of what the hell that is. After that, I then have to end up defending myself from people insisting that "demis don't exist" or "you just haven't experienced life yet" or "you're just a prude", etc etc. I really get flak for being a demi INFJ, because, you know, who the hell would think an INFJ would want deep emotional and spiritual connections to others?
> 
> It'd be nice to just say, "I'm a demi" and be able to leave it at that. :dry: IMHO, there's a clear bias for the more sexual people in the S & R forums, when all forms of sexuality should be accepted.


This is why I gave up on dating sites; S&R is nothing compared to that!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Jawz_
> 
> I do agree with you that not every individual on said forum is acting this way, and only a few are perpetuating the stereotype. My intention wasn't to generalize at all. Even following my unfortunate experience in the INTJ forum, I still managed to make a few NT friends, the few ones who were rather nice to me. Nine times out of ten though, the experience isn't very pleasant, so I sort of got habituated to not really taking chances in that aspect, haha.
> 
> Funnily enough, the NT's that I encounter in other forums like the Spam one or the S&R one are usually pretty awesome.


I guess my own opinion of the NT sections is a little biased. I was always a bit --- what's the word --- unable to relate whenever people said they had trouble with the NT sections. 

You know what --- next time you visit an NT section and you see someone acting a horrible stereotype, chalk it up to peacocking. 



















Not so intimidating now --- is it


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Well you ARE an NT so that might have something to do with it, even when you were mistyped ^^

That was funny :laughing: I'll just picture them all in their underwear, I hope that works online.. *crosses fingers*


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> Well you ARE an NT so that might have something to do with it, even when you were mistyped ^^
> 
> That was funny :laughing: I'll just picture them all in their underwear, I hope that works online.. *crosses fingers*


Are you SURE you want to picture them in their underwear ....

Wow .. you're stronger than I thought .. I'm literally baulking at the idea of picturing Internet thugs in their underwear o.0

To me, some of the worst ones aren't worth wanting to picture at all. 

I'd rather picture them as harmless, playful kittens trying to pass the time by looking tough


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Jawz, iNTellectualism makes picturing them in their underwear a LOT easier to us poor NF females, just look up sapiosexual. :laughing:


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it's funny how people feel they have to live up to say their Myers-Briggs personality and as others before me have said, it could be so people don't believe they are contradicting themselves when they really might not be. I say if you're going to judge someone based on the MBTI, you should want to look at percentages or heck even the answers they provided. Furthermore, I feel like the problem with the tests is that some are so black and white. It's either this or that (I find the ones where there's a sometimes option to be better or whatever). 

Funny that people would feel more restricted in expressing who they are online given the anonymous state we're essentially entitled to on here. Personally, I feel more free to express my actual thoughts and such. I must admit that I do fit more under the NT type, although my secondary would be NF. However, I do have to admit that I think through my posts a lot more than I probably need to in regards to censoring my feelings or rewording my posts, so I don't come off as hot-headed and overly emotional (partially so I don't get into a stupid debate with someone or so I don't upset someone unintentionally). At the same time, I keep my emotions in check and think things through before speaking a lot in real life, so I'd say it's more in my nature to do that regardless of whether I'm in online forums or irl. If that makes me appear cold (and I've been told by several people that I act cold), so be it. 

The thing that sucks about any kind of personality test really is that some people become what I say is obsessed about sticking to that label to the point of competing with others, and possibly even contradicting themselves in doing so. "Oh my personality type is better than yours!" (kind of like how some of you had negative experiences in the NT forums). I mean, I know the idea behind personality tests is to help people simplify why they behave the way they do, act the way they do, etc. so they can understand themselves better; however, it's disturbing knowing that people use these self-understanding tools to try to justify their behavior, be it good (and especially bad). 

I'm not saying that is why everyone acts this way, as everyone has their own quirks and traits that make them who they are but it's a general observation of mine both formed by my experiences/observations irl and from reading some forums, comments on articles, etc.


----------

